# got lucky



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought this was a pretty cool shot of my OB... sorta lucked out!


----------



## ChromisNZ (Jul 30, 2008)

Excellent pic =D>


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

looks fake :wink:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

maxmator said:


> looks fake :wink:


LoL wut?! I wish I could make fake pics like this...


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome photo....nice fish!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Yep you really stepped in it when taking that shot. way to go now go clean your shoe off. lol


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a really cool shot! Did you use anything to clean it up at all?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, I wish I had better focus, but I"m not going to look a gift horse in the mouth!!

I did a few adjustments in photochop... but basically that's how it turned out.. 

I had to use a little stick to get it out of the treads of my shoe...


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great looking fish; the rock in the foreground makes the fish look giant.


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

*non_compliance*
can you put original picture without adjustment>???


----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

check my one


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

maxmator said:


> *non_compliance*
> can you put original picture without adjustment>???


lmao!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Cool fish Maxmator... they have those at my LFS... selling them as "superman" OB...

Anyways, why are you wanting the original pic? You said it looks fake... I don't see what you mean... like I cut and pasted the picture? Like I didn't take the photo? Or are you saying that the colors are too vivid or something? I don't understand, but yeah, I'll post a pic later on...

as for my adjustments, I adjusted the saturation, contrast, and exposure because it was under exposed.

also, I have about a bazillion photos of this guy...


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## maxmator (Aug 6, 2008)

*non_compliance*
no nothing personal! its just my opinion . For me pictures looks unreal


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ lmao!!

i can't tell if he's being sarcastic. this is tooo funny!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

maxmator said:


> *non_compliance*
> no nothing personal! its just my opinion . For me pictures looks unreal


yeah, no prob... as you can see, I was able to lighten up some of the areas.. like the tailfin and whatnot... I can see where it might not look quite right based on the fact that it's so bright and almost like glowing... plus, when I retouch photos, I like the colors to really pop... so I have a tendancy to overdo it here and there.....

anyways, I liked it... thanks everyone for the comments..


----------

